# smut on ceiling



## joeyhume (Feb 16, 2014)

how to remove smut from ceiling.
house was burnt in one room but smut is on all ceiling. looking for a solution


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

joeyhume said:


> how to remove smut from ceiling.
> house was burnt in one room but smut is on all ceiling. looking for a solution


Tear it out and rehang it. Black carbon leeches through even the best of primers.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

...was hoping to see some good smut pictures....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Isn't it soot?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Hire a fire remediation company. They have specialty sponges and cleaning supplies to get rid of most of it. Then spray with alcohol based kilz and repaint. 

But, as mentioned, it may be easier to remove the old completely. Smoke has a way of getting into every nook and cranny. Opening it up will make it easier to clean and seal what is behind the drywall.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Smut is Linda Lovelace type chit


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My mailman was going on vacation and I asked him what he likes to do on his time off, he is Asian and has an Asian accent. He said he likes to go on the internet. He drove a couple feet stops looks back at me out the door and says "but no titties! No TITTIES". I busted up laughing.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

D.E.P.S. said:


> Tear it out and rehang it. Black carbon leeches through even the best of primers.


Yep....It's near impossible to get rid of that smell! Tear It out ! but what's above the ceiling? After you [if] tear it out?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

californiadecks said:


> my mailman was going on vacation and i asked him what he likes to do on his time off, he is asian and has an asian accent. He said he likes to go on the internet. He drove a couple feet stops looks back at me out the door and says "but no titties! No tities". I busted up laughing.


lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> lmfao!!!!!!


He had a bit of a Freudian slip, did'nt he? :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Something like this:

http://markoinc.com/chemdryclean.html

You can search for other suppliers, just make sure you use no liquids on the soot - dry cleaning only.


----------



## Vikster (Feb 9, 2013)

joeyhume said:


> how to remove smut from ceiling.
> house was burnt in one room but smut is on all ceiling. looking for a solution


I work for a restoration company and we deal with burn sites all the time . First of all , if your ceiling has an opening for the attic , my advice is same as the others - > tear the ceiling down and rehang because your attic will have smoke smell . If it is a fully closed ceiling , then wipe off soot with a wet sponge and then spray ZINZER ODERLESS or BIN 123 stain blocker and then you can spray your regular flat white after that . That should take care of the smell .


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope this was the bedroom....pics???


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I have nothing of substance to offer. 

But I must give you credit for the choice of wording in your title. 

I'm not on the website to be able to see the views this thread has, but it must be through the roof. 

You may not get any good answers, but people are looking.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The title reminds me of a remodeling customer of mine. When her house was on the market (prior to her purchasing it) the walls were covered, in every room, floor to ceiling, with hard core p0rn. She said she watched people come to the open house; they'd go in the house and emerge, looking shocked, 30 seconds later. She and her husband submitted an offer way below offering, in insult territory, and got the house.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll bet the former owners were being foreclosed on and the wall covering was a calculated decision.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Teardown would be the absolute last resort, wash a couple times spray bin or the shellac SW primer 2 coats paint. Have done this on several fire clean ups never got a call back. Of course if insurance is willing to cover new ceiling and new insulation go for it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Insurance should have paid out for whatever needs doing, so this is a little puzzling for a question.

Bottom line on this ceiling is if you wet clean it, you'll be taking crud sitting on the surface and getting it into the ceiling. The stink is going to sit there and come up through the unsealed back of the drywall. That doesn't happen with the dry cleaning sponges. Cleaning with the sponges takes longer than grabbing a mop and having at the ceiling, but it gets a lot more of the stink out.

Hot, humid weather will tell whether you got it right or not - that's when any smell will show up the worst.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

We do smoke damage repair a lot clean as much off with suger soap then oil or shellac based pigmented sealer then two topcoats as normal


----------

